# [kernel][cwm] kb5 custom - allows bootanimation.zip (6.25.11)



## tibbbbor (Jun 24, 2011)

*POSTED ORIGINALLY ON 6.10.2011*

Thought some of you might want to see some custom boot animations(like on TRIGGER)!!!

This is the KB5 kernel that Krylon360 modded to allow bootanimation.zip... I just made it cwm flashable. should work flashed over any rom. 

Instructions:

Delete the bootsamsung.qmg & bootsamsungloop.qmg files from /system/media
Push a custom bootanimation.zip to /system/media
Delete the PowerOn.wav file from /system/etc
Quickboot to recovery
Flash KB5CUSTOMKERNEL.ZIP
Reboot!

Thanks again to krylon360, Dr. honk & Supercurio

DOWNLOAD:

http://www.multiupload.com/38LSI1A5HE

NOTE:

IF FLASHING OVER A ROM THAT ALREADY HAS A CUSTOM BOOT ANIMATION, JUST FLASH KERNEL AND REBOOT.


----------



## ziedje (Jun 25, 2012)

The link is dead, can you upload it to mediafire?


----------



## bhundven (Dec 4, 2011)

ziedje said:


> The link is dead, can you upload it to mediafire?


Wow, from a year ago?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using RootzWiki


----------

